# Help with Resident Visa!!!! Are we screwed???!!!



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello All!!!

Ok I need a little help. My husband and I are leaving for Portugal in 35 days. We have a place in Albufeira. About 10 months ago we went to the Consulate here in the US and asked if we were eligible to get a resident visa in Portugal, they said yes and told us that we needed to bring certain things about 1 month out to get the visa. Well we went there last week and now we were told that we can't get a resident visa unless we have a job offer, which we were told previously that we didn't need for a resident visa! But, we actually do have a job offer but they can't accept it because it is not approved by the IEFP. Now we are 35 days from leaving, we sold our cars here in the states, rented out our house and took leaves of absence from our jobs and we have a place in the Algarve booked from September to June 2011. Is it possible to apply for a resident visa after we arrive in Portugal? The employer told us to just come over and they will sort things out. We don't want to be illegal and overstay the 90 days that we are allowed and then get deported. I do not know what to do!!!!! we were told one thing 10 months ago and now we are being told another thing!!!!!!! It is so frustrating!!!!!!


Gina


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

cotton32 said:


> Hello All!!!
> 
> Ok I need a little help. My husband and I are leaving for Portugal in 35 days. We have a place in Albufeira. About 10 months ago we went to the Consulate here in the US and asked if we were eligible to get a resident visa in Portugal, they said yes and told us that we needed to bring certain things about 1 month out to get the visa. Well we went there last week and now we were told that we can't get a resident visa unless we have a job offer, which we were told previously that we didn't need for a resident visa! But, we actually do have a job offer but they can't accept it because it is not approved by the IEFP. Now we are 35 days from leaving, we sold our cars here in the states, rented out our house and took leaves of absence from our jobs and we have a place in the Algarve booked from September to June 2011. Is it possible to apply for a resident visa after we arrive in Portugal? The employer told us to just come over and they will sort things out. We don't want to be illegal and overstay the 90 days that we are allowed and then get deported. I do not know what to do!!!!! we were told one thing 10 months ago and now we are being told another thing!!!!!!! It is so frustrating!!!!!!
> Gina



It is possible to apply for a resident visa, after you arrived. Basically you will be coming on a tourist visa and if you trust your employee just do it and see how it goes. The other option is to put a complain in the consulate complains book, explaining all you are saying in here and see what they came with. It will help if you remember who told you the information in the first place. And put the pressure on them to sort it out for you. Do you have the initial information in writing?


----------



## suzydog (Feb 6, 2010)

We are in a similar situation outside of Lagos. Sold house, cars, quit jobs, moved here in mid June and we have 2 small kids too! We have a solid job offer though and although the process is beyond frustrating (we are in contact with any number of bureaus daily trying to get this done) I do believe it will happen. Iºm hearing that the process is harder now than even just last year but everyone just keeps saying Be Patient, itºll happen. Itºs hard for Americans like us to deal with the slow pace here and all the different layers of red tape, but itºs worth it. When you get here, write me and we can commisurate over a caneca!!~
Suzanne


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Heh. I had to resort to a student visa. The whole residency process is a joke and very frustrating. I would come over and stay on the tourist visa and then, try to get it sorted.


----------

